
Very bad online reputation is destroying my chances of getting a job - rrauenza
https://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/103310/very-bad-online-reputation-is-destroying-my-chances-of-getting-a-job
======
mhtwigg
Easy...legally change the spelling of your name...build a new online profile.
And move on...old guy is dead...start a new one...

~~~
mythrwy
He addresses that possibility in the article. According to him Canada
publishes name changes online.

~~~
justboxing
So what if Canada publishes name change online? What are the odds of the name
change article coming up in search results alongside the news articles? Very
slim.

Unless a potential employer or interviewers goes all in 'detective mode' and
researches the name change sites also. But that would likely be 1 in 50 or 100
me thinks.

~~~
rrauenza
There was also the suggestion to pick a fairly common name... how can they
determine that you're the John Smith that changed his name from "John Jacob
Jingleheimer Schmidt"?

But the whole thing does make me more sympathetic to the "Right to be
forgotten."

------
jumpmanjr
Possibly make up another “you”, with the same name, but a different age. When
I google myself, I get a criminal who’s 10 years younger than I am, and
incarcerated... for about 3 pages of search terms. Gave up before I found
anything on myself.

